# Customisation Macbook Artisanal (coque rigide)



## blink13 (26 Mars 2010)

_Bonjour à tous,
_
Je cherche à me créer une coque rigide artisanale pour mon macbook unibody 13".
Donc tous d'abord je ne sais pas trop quoi mettre comme Matériel etc ...
Si vous connaissez un tutto ou des matériaux que vous pensez bon pour ce que je veux faire.
Certains vont dire que je m'embête pour rien et que je pourrais l'acheté le site d'apple mais non au contraire je veux crée quelque chose de moi même et pouvoir le customs comme je le souhaite.

Merci d'avance.


Cordialement blink13.


----------



## blink13 (29 Mars 2010)

Personne pour m'aider  ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2010)

Je crois qu'il faut que tu regardes du côté des matériau pour les coque de bateau fibres, resines, polymères etc... qui sont utilisé en modélisme tu devrait trouver ton bonheur.
Oublie pas de poster quelque photos au fur et à mesure ça risque d'être intéressant 
@+


----------



## blink13 (5 Avril 2010)

Alors, tous d'abord je pense que je vais me faire un prototype en carton.

Je pense que je vais utilisé : 

2 couches de Mouses pour chaque partie : c'est à dire une couche de mouse/carton/mouse.

Ensuite autour je vais trouvé du cuire ou quelque chose comme çà.

Je commence les travaux du prototype et je prend des photos .

Sur ce bonne soirée.


PS: J'utiliserais de meilleur matériaux pour ma version final ^^.


----------



## blink13 (15 Avril 2010)

Ma coque de transport rigide est presque prête il manque plus quelques dernières modifications et le tour est joué .


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2010)

Tu as fait vite dis donc !
T'as des photos du résultat ?


----------



## Doomsday (18 Avril 2010)

ça m'intéresse aussi !


----------

